# My whiney gripes with the S3



## RichTextFormat (Jun 29, 2015)

Love almost everything about this car (2015 S3 Prestige) save:


Only the driver side exterior mirror has auto-dimming
No homelink
only the front doors have the "touch to lock/unlock" - inconvient with kids

And from an accessory perspective:

No All-Weather Mats (yet?)
No custom fit Audi Sunscreen

(only whining because my wife's 2011 A4 Avant has all of the above)


----------



## Spoooolin (Mar 31, 2015)

you cant go into the car settings and change the lock settings through the MMI?


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Spoooolin said:


> you cant go into the car settings and change the lock settings through the MMI?


You can change which doors unlock, but you can't add sensors to the rear handles. I'm guessing OP has young kids he has to open the door for, so he has to grab the front handle to unlock them all, then grab the rear handle to open it himself.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

RichTextFormat said:


> Love almost everything about this car (2015 S3 Prestige) save:
> 
> 
> Only the driver side exterior mirror has auto-dimming
> ...


You should be able to buy a passenger side dimming mirror, yes? Although I agree that if you pay for an S3 Prestige, that mirror should come with the car.


----------



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

RichTextFormat said:


> Love almost everything about this car (2015 S3 Prestige) save:
> 
> 
> Only the driver side exterior mirror has auto-dimming
> ...


These are pretty much all of my "petty gripes" as well. I would add one more to the list.. seat memory for multiple drivers.


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

RichTextFormat said:


> Love almost everything about this car (2015 S3 Prestige) save:
> 
> 
> Only the driver side exterior mirror has auto-dimming
> ...


I'm sure you know that homelink is an option now. Since its a port installed option, you should be able to retrofit it unless it doesn't work with the Prestige package. On the 2016 that I ordered, you couldn't do homelink and Prestige together. Not sure why. For all weather mats, you could do a set of Weathertech. I have them in my wife's FX35 and they work well. For a custom sunscreen, I've noticed that some manufacturers just outsource those to Covercraft. They usually offer the UVS100. I have one for my GTR and another for my Veloster Turbo. They both fit and work perfectly. They're custom cut to match the windshield.


----------



## jermarlang (Mar 26, 2000)

I own a 2013, TT and was thinking of an A3 or S3. I hate that my TT doesn't have memory seats. Is it the same with the A3?


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

Dsocohen said:


> I'm sure you know that homelink is an option now. Since its a port installed option, you should be able to retrofit it unless it doesn't work with the Prestige package. On the 2016 that I ordered, you couldn't do homelink and Prestige together. Not sure why. For all weather mats, you could do a set of Weathertech. I have them in my wife's FX35 and they work well. For a custom sunscreen, I've noticed that some manufacturers just outsource those to Covercraft. They usually offer the UVS100. I have one for my GTR and another for my Veloster Turbo. They both fit and work perfectly. They're custom cut to match the windshield.


Agreed, I have both the weathertech mats and covercraft sunscreen for my A3 and they work perfectly.


----------



## GP813 (Jun 16, 2015)

No extending sun visors?!?!?!?

Come on!!! My girls MK7 GTI has this! Simple parts bin swap out!


----------



## liquid6908 (Apr 24, 2015)

My biggest gripe....no sunglasses holder. The one in my mk6 GTI is the only reason I've been able to hang on to my current pair for about 4 years. I predict I'll be losing them shortly after taking delivery of my s3 in late September.


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

liquid6908 said:


> My biggest gripe....no sunglasses holder. The one in my mk6 GTI is the only reason I've been able to hang on to my current pair for about 4 years. I predict I'll be losing them shortly after taking delivery of my s3 in late September.


There is a little shelf behind the cup holders that has space enough for a pair of aviators and that's where I have been keeping my sunglasses... in a case of course would be smarter but I live dangerously.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

GP813 said:


> No extending sun visors?!?!?!?
> 
> Come on!!! My girls MK7 GTI has this! Simple parts bin swap out!


They extend? Need to check this again. Didn't notice that.

Edit: found it!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

liquid6908 said:


> My biggest gripe....no sunglasses holder. The one in my mk6 GTI is the only reason I've been able to hang on to my current pair for about 4 years. I predict I'll be losing them shortly after taking delivery of my s3 in late September.


Must have some tiny sunglasses. The Mk6 sunglasses holder is the size of reading glasses!


----------



## troeg (Dec 3, 2014)

sevenVT said:


> There is a little shelf behind the cup holders that has space enough for a pair of aviators and that's where I have been keeping my sunglasses... in a case of course would be smarter but I live dangerously.


I use this area as well. Works really well actually.


----------



## link1305 (Jun 27, 2014)

Revolver1966 said:


> Must have some tiny sunglasses. The Mk6 sunglasses holder is the size of reading glasses!


I had an A4 loaner recently, and it has the same problem - tiny sunglass holder! Too small for my glasses, so it doesn't bother me quite so much that we don't have it. They must wear small shades in Europe...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

i got my sunshade from griots garage. and my mats from weathertech.
check my sig thread for more details.
and have a beer. :beer:


----------



## liquid6908 (Apr 24, 2015)

Rayban aviators...they fit pretty snugly but at least they don't have room to rattle around in there!


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Ahh! Griots Garage has amazing products, we use their cleaning supplies.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

wash those whiney gripes away. 


At least your car (the S3) has headlamp washers. 


I can't believe Audi omitted them in the A3. 


and you know they did that to cut cost. Every other Audi has it (A4, A5, A6, A7, A8, R8) except the A3. :banghead:


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

The S3 has headlight washers? 
+1 S3 vs R


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

Revolver1966 said:


> The S3 has headlight washers?
> +1 S3 vs R


I didn't think it did.. I didn't think A4 did either, in the US... actually, what Audis DO have them in the US?


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Just discovered yesterday my GF's Mk7 has adjustable, sun visors. Then I discovered my Mk6 has them....3 years after buying it. Life is full of surprises.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

araemo said:


> I didn't think it did.. I didn't think A4 did either, in the US... actually, *what Audis DO have them in the US?*


the S3


----------



## araemo (Dec 9, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> the S3


Huh, I specifically remember people complaining about them being blanks/not functional. Maybe people were just assuming since A3 didn't, S3 didn't. (I know I was.)


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

araemo said:


> Huh, I specifically remember people complaining about them being blanks/not functional. Maybe people were just assuming since A3 didn't, S3 didn't. (I know I was.)


I was wondering why when I turned on my S3's windshield washer that I thought I saw some small spray of liquid come up from what looked to be the front bumper... I then figured that the car probably a headlight washer sprayer nozzle pop out from the panels on the front bumper. I was intending to check this out soon by having someone else turn on the washer while I observe what's happening from outside the car at the front bumper.

It's good to know that the spray from the front bumper was probably not a figment of my imagination. 

Thanx.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm going to be livid when I see the refresh or new gen A3 in next couple years have those dynamic indicators on head and tail lights that we were suppose to have this gen.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

vasgolfr said:


> I was wondering why when I turned on my S3's windshield washer that I thought I saw some small spray of liquid come up from what looked to be the front bumper... I then figured that the car probably a headlight washer sprayer nozzle pop out from the panels on the front bumper. I was intending to check this out soon by having someone else turn on the washer while I observe what's happening from outside the car at the front bumper.
> 
> It's good to know that the spray from the front bumper was probably not a figment of my imagination.
> 
> Thanx.


two things I hate doing are using my wipers to clean the windscreen and washer fluid spraying all over my bonnet. headlight sprayers are just plain stupid


----------



## Dsocohen (Apr 19, 2015)

Tcardio said:


> two things I hate doing are using my wipers to clean the windscreen and washer fluid spraying all over my bonnet. headlight sprayers are just plain stupid


Yeah, I feel the same way. There's just something that isn't too comforting about having methanol breaking down on your paint's surface. Once UV light starts to oxidize it, it could lead to some etching once the carbon dioxide disassociates away from the methanol. 

I suppose if you clean it and don't let it sit on the paint surface, it should be fine. It's pretty highly diluted with water.


----------



## Revolver1966 (Mar 30, 2014)

Tcardio said:


> two things I hate doing are using my wipers to clean the windscreen and washer fluid spraying all over my bonnet. headlight sprayers are just plain stupid


First thing that came to mind was "what happens to the overspray?". There may be a VAGCOM setting to disable them.


----------

